

Ask HN: Instructions in job descriptions? - dlipton

So I'm looking for a Flash game developer in Montreal (http://bit.ly/pY1jt1) but I want to make sure that I only spend my time on people who are fun and really into their work. So I stuck a simple question at the end of the job: If your goal was to break into a bank with a giant robot, what two weapons would you equip as its arms?​<p>Almost nobody who replied bothered answering the question! I can appreciate that it's a hassle to write a long, well thought-out cover letter, but am I being too picky here?
======
dpapathanasiou
" _I can appreciate that it's a hassle to write a long, well thought-out cover
letter, but am I being too picky here?_ "

Don't ignore your own application requirement.

Answering the robot question should be what's in the cover letter; anyone who
ignored that, or sent you some boilerplate they'd used elsewhere, is not the
person you want.

------
ayers
No you are not being too picky. Answering that one question somewhere in the
cover letter will not be a big deal to someone who is actually interested in
the job.

------
petervandijck
Clickable: <http://bit.ly/pY1jt1>

Short answer: don't use Monster :)

~~~
linorosa
That's right. You might have better luck in places like
<http://www.techvibes.com/job/global> or
<http://nextmontreal.com/category/jobs/>

------
kaffeinecoma
Try <http://www.hnhackers.com>.

